

Want to Help a Wannabe Hacker? - aashaykumar92

I am highly interested in learning how to program...fluently. I taught myself HTML&#38;CSS pretty quickly (built a good looking and functioning webpage as well) and am in the process of learning JS.<p>I am looking for a Guru of sort to help guide me towards resources that will allow me to build applications and such in the future. I've done research online, but I figured a shoutout on HN may direct me to an experienced hacker who is willing to help!<p>I'm a pretty determined undergrad wanting to learn so although I really have nothing extrinsic to give back, I promise to be a great listener and learner.<p>Feel free to shoot me an email: aashayk@umich.edu
======
zoltar92
No one can teach you how to hack! Hacking is a mindset. You want to learn to
program- a good hacker will teach themselves. Javascript is a great language,
afterwords i'd learn python or php. For me they were easier then jumping into
something with an MVC framework (like ruby or Java)-- but ruby (and Rails) are
awesome next steps. Just read through documentation's online. It's fun and
feels great to teach yourself!

~~~
aashaykumar92
I like to think I have a hacking mindset, a non-technical one of course, but
it is a big factor in my determination to become a proficient programmer.
Thanks for the advice though!

------
subv3rsion
<https://www.khanacademy.org/>

~~~
aashaykumar92
By watching all of these videos and practicing a bit on my own, do you believe
I will gain the appropriate knowledge base to create a solid web application?

~~~
subv3rsion
I do not see why not if you are motivated enough. I would even pursue 'social
coding' on Github. Seek a project out and see if you can contribute? Learn
from others after you have the basics down so you can ask constructive
questions and hone some skills. Could serve as a mentor of sorts that you are
seeking.

~~~
aashaykumar92
Sounds good, will look into and pursue it. Thanks!

------
mindcrime
IMO, one of the best ways to learn is to just start something and dive in.
Pick a platform (I like Grails, but there are plenty of good ones out there),
buy the corresponding book (eg, "Grails in Action" or "Teach Yourself Ruby on
Rails in 21 days" or whatever) and start going through it... once you know
enough to start making changes to what the book is showing you, just start an
app of your own. It doesn't matter what it is, and it doesn't matter if it's
any good or not, this is just a learning exercise.

Also, as controversial as this link was when it was posted a couple of days
ago[1], I think you could do worse than reading through esr's "How To Become A
Hacker" essay[2].

Our very own pg also has some excellent essays and articles[3] you might want
to read.

If you're interested in getting involved in an open source project as part of
your learning initiative, here's a shameless plug for what I'm working on:

<https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy>

<https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick>

If you're interested, clone either or both repos, and join the Google group[4]
and I'll do my best to answer questions and help out.

All of that said, I believe that one of the defining characteristics of a good
hacker is a high level of innate curiosity, a strong desire for self-
motivation and self-learning, and a naturally high level of persistence and
determination. Given that, a good hacker will find a way to learn to hack,
whether anyone else helps or not. So, yeah, asking for advice and help here is
a Good Thing, and looking for mentors is always a good idea. But, in the end,
don't rely on somebody else, just dig in and do it. If you get stuck on a
specific question, ask on StackOverflow, or a relevant Usenet group, or
mailing list or IRC channel or whatever. But read "How to ask questions the
smart way"[5] beforehand. :-)

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5248742>

[2]: <http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html>

[3]: <http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html>

[4]: <http://groups.google.com/group/fogcutter-dev>

[5]: <http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html>

~~~
aashaykumar92
And this is why I love HN. Thanks a lot, I will jump in on one of those!

